# Reciever Pack for 1S Lipo



## Al Spina Fan (Oct 29, 2004)

Anyone have a suggestion for a 6V reciever pack for running 1S lipo?


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I wonder if you could use a couple really small cell phone batteries and wire them together? Most of them are either Lipo or Li-Ion. It could last a long time on one charge. I'm not sure how small they come though.
I hate the idea of using the same old RX's packs that you have to keep on the charger all the time.


----------



## Three (Feb 18, 2005)

You might be able to use a voltage booster like this one:
http://www.blip.com.au/item.aspx?itemid=40


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm using Losi's Micro Baja pack- it comes with a charger- all you need to do is add a switch in-line and a receiver plug. It's tiny, and the charger is so convenient! It's 7.2 volt, but all I've noticed in a year of running it is a little quicker servo!

http://www.losi.com/Products/Features.aspx?ProdId=LOSB0862


----------

